
Ario – Hack your body clock - bing1106
http://www.arioliving.com/campaign
======
geniusdesires
Great idea. This is like f.lux for the home. Getting one...

~~~
bing1106
We were inspired by f.flux and have met its creators!

------
hairballtamer
This is awesome - I've long believed that lights could be tailored to align
with the body's natural rhythms - now it's here!

------
adellario
To best make use of Ario's benefits, do I need to have one in each room of my
house, just my bedroom, or perhaps a main room?

~~~
bing1106
Hi there! I think you should start with one or two lamps in areas you spend
the most time in. Be sure to not use harsh white overhead lights at night :)

------
yjun999
That's a cool ( or warm ) product! Are you going to release smartphone app on
iOS or on Android?

~~~
bing1106
Yes! We will have web, and native Android and iOS apps available.

------
fluffys2cute
Will definitely be getting one! Great idea to help keep me and my family on
healthy schedules.

------
Seattle60
Will I be able too program a weekly schedule like I can with my wifi
thermostat?

~~~
bing1106
Yes, we plan to do that for the lamp scheduler. People who work hard needs to
sleep in on the weekends, right?

Our current code is fixed to daily schedule and that worked well. Pretty soon
we will implement the schedule for the whole week.

------
Arioda
What's it like having this lamp wake you up?

~~~
bing1106
It's like waking up next to a large window. At first you would sort of notice
the low level amber light and over the period of half an hour to an hour, you
would become more awake gradually. It is a nice way to wake up since your body
adjusts to the light over a period of time, unlike the sudden ringing from an
alarm clock.

